# Metal Pless MAXXPRO 1048-22 LIVEEDGE in action.



## Neige

Finally some snow, and some good footage of a MaxxPro getting it done. Check out how you can see the pavement after he passed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

There is nothing that scrapes like a Liveedge plow. We've put about 20 hours on ours in the last 3 days and it's unreal how well they scrape.


----------



## White_Gold11

Looks like the cats pajamas!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I need one of those.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need one of those.


And an operator to run it..Preferably Union..Pretty nice piece of equipment...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> And an operator to run it..Preferably Union..Pretty nice piece of equipment...


I told you I'd supply all the Buttwyper you need.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I told you I'd supply all the Buttwyper you need.


You buy that and a loader to match I will move to Beer City and run it for you....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Man, that direct lift sure can stack......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Man, that direct lift sure can stack......


LOL


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Man, that direct lift sure can stack......


Can an arctic do that???...Not without having 10 blocks and a couple of hours in the toolbox...


----------



## LR3

Jesus. You just sold ten of these with this video alone. Thats awesome. I can't wait to use one.


----------



## Neige

Then you should love this one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Can an arctic do that???...Not without having 10 blocks and a couple of hours in the toolbox...


We already have one block broke for this year.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We already have one block broke for this year.


Only 1????...Your doing good...Thumbs Up


----------



## ljbev

LapeerLandscape said:


> We already have one block broke for this year.


explain please I'm buying an arctic, avalanche or a live edge this week....interested. so far the avalanche people seem the most responsive...


----------



## Mark13

ljbev said:


> explain please I'm buying an arctic, avalanche or a live edge this week....interested. so far the avalanche people seem the most responsive...


There is rubber "blocks" on the Arctic pushers that connect the snow box frame to the individual moldboard sections. These blocks allow the sections to float independently and follow the contour of the ground. The blocks break when there is to much force put on them (seems to usually be while stacking).


----------



## LapeerLandscape

ljbev said:


> explain please I'm buying an arctic, avalanche or a live edge this week....interested. so far the avalanche people seem the most responsive...


I really like the Arctic, we have 4 other box blades (3 rubber edge 1 steel edge) We bought it used 4 years ago and have not regreted it at all. The rubber blocks hold each section up (4 per section) and allows them to float up and down independently. I would really like to try a live edge but am not going to dish out the money for a new one.


----------



## Maclawnco

LapeerLandscape said:


> I really like the Arctic, we have 4 other box blades (3 rubber edge 1 steel edge) We bought it used 4 years ago and have not regreted it at all. The rubber blocks hold each section up (4 per section) and allows them to float up and down independently. I would really like to try a live edge but am not going to dish out the money for a new one.


Since we're comparing arctic to metal pless, I'll chime in. We run 4 HD artics and 3 16ft metal pless box plows. Like said above, the used market for sectionals was quite fair a few years back. You could get a great plow for easy money. Now that the sectional value has increased on the used market, it's a harder call to make. New plow retail to retail pricing I'd buy metal pless but honestly I think they should ditch the dealer model and sell factory direct at cost to everyone. That would make metal pless the lower cost plow and the easy choice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Maclawnco said:


> Since we're comparing arctic to metal pless, I'll chime in. We run 4 HD artics and 3 16ft metal pless box plows. Like said above, the used market for sectionals was quite fair a few years back. You could get a great plow for easy money. Now that the sectional value has increased on the used market, it's a harder call to make. New plow retail to retail pricing I'd buy metal pless but honestly I think they should ditch the dealer model and sell factory direct at cost to everyone. That would make metal pless the lower cost plow and the easy choice.


For me currently I think the Arctic is still the best value, seeing all I buy is used. I have never bought a new plow, spreader or pusher. If I could find a used live edge for half or less then new I would be interested but they are just in too much demand right now.


----------



## leolkfrm

love it when cars shoot behind the loader, 

impressive set up compared to just a box


----------



## Mark Oomkes

leolkfrm said:


> love it when cars shoot behind the loader,
> 
> impressive set up compared to just a box


After running my 8-13 PlowMaxx for a few hours earlier this season, pushers are old technology. Unfortunately I don't have the funds to replace all my pushers at once.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ljbev said:


> explain please I'm buying an arctic, avalanche or a live edge this week....interested. so far the avalanche people seem the most responsive...


Rumour on the playground is they are quite the profit center for Arctic.

Hold the sectional plow........at aboot 6:25 Randy says you will NEVER bend a moldboard. Seriously? That's not marketing license, that's flat oot bullchit.

PS LUV that speed limit sign on the back.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is they are quite the profit center for Arctic.
> 
> Hold the sectional plow........at aboot 6:25 Randy says you will NEVER bend a moldboard. Seriously? That's not marketing license, that's flat oot bullchit.
> 
> PS LUV that speed limit sign on the back.


That speed limit sign works about as well as the ones on the highway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That speed limit sign works about as well as the ones on the highway.


Allegedly, Arctic uses that sign to deny warranty claims on bent moldboards, even though it is impossible to bend them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It just struck me (little slower than normal, got a head full of crap from the cold my son gave me) that this plow has a 48" moldboard height. 

So why can't the pushers have a 48" moldboard height? I know, the curl pushes the snow up etc. but more capacity is better for pushers. And by removing the friction of the rubber edge, a loader should handle more snow withoot an issue.


----------



## Aqlc

I have tried 4 times to contact metal pless and no response


----------



## Neige

Aqlc said:


> I have tried 4 times to contact metal pless and no response


Call me Paul 514-608-4675


----------



## misterscapes

Defcon 5 said:


> Can an arctic do that???...Not without having 10 blocks and a couple of hours in the toolbox...


If you had a good Arctic dealer helping you, they would educate you on how to not break blocks. If you can't hand pick your operators and you need to make your pusher more idiot proof then your to add an upgrade to your box. They sell mold board limiters. They are a simple bolt on product that keeps you from pushing you moldboard back to towards the frame. This is the action that breaks you polly blocks the most. The limiters allows the sections to float up and down . I have them on all of my pushers and in 5 years I have not broken a block in 5 years. I make sure I educate my customers on this and let them make the call if they want to spend the extra money. 95% purchases them at the time of buying the pusher the other 5% buy them after the first broken block or two. If you need a good dealer that will talk to you as a snow professional and not just a dealer let me know. I will take care of you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The Kool-Aid is strong today.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Kool-Aid is strong today.


So is the throughback Mtn. Dew....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So is the throughback Mtn. Dew....


Yummmm


----------



## John_DeereGreen

misterscapes said:


> If you had a good Arctic dealer helping you, they would educate you on how to not break blocks. If you can't hand pick your operators and you need to make your pusher more idiot proof then your to add an upgrade to your box. They sell mold board limiters. They are a simple bolt on product that keeps you from pushing you moldboard back to towards the frame. This is the action that breaks you polly blocks the most. The limiters allows the sections to float up and down . I have them on all of my pushers and in 5 years I have not broken a block in 5 years. I make sure I educate my customers on this and let them make the call if they want to spend the extra money. 95% purchases them at the time of buying the pusher the other 5% buy them after the first broken block or two. If you need a good dealer that will talk to you as a snow professional and not just a dealer let me know. I will take care of you.


If you haven't broken a block in 5 years, you either roll your plows to new ones every 2 years, store them inside, or don't plow any snow with them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Defcon 5

misterscapes said:


> If you had a good Arctic dealer helping you, they would educate you on how to not break blocks. If you can't hand pick your operators and you need to make your pusher more idiot proof then your to add an upgrade to your box. They sell mold board limiters. They are a simple bolt on product that keeps you
> 
> from pushing you moldboard back to towards the frame. This is the action that breaks you polly blocks the most. The limiters allows the
> 
> sections to float up and down . I have them on all of my pushers and in 5 years I have not broken a block in 5 years. I make sure I educate my customers on this and let them make the
> 
> call if they want to spend the extra money. 95% purchases them at the time of buying the pusher the other 5% buy them after the first broken block or two. If you need a good dealer that will talk to you as a snow professional and
> 
> not just a dealer let me know. I will take care
> 
> of you.


Are you Olddogs twin brother???.....Do you know him???.....He is the owner of Arctic,Cat,Case,Servpro,Janiking and I think he holds a controlling interest in Ford...You two sound a lot alike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol...

I wonder if misterscapes is a Ventrac dealer two.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...
> 
> I wonder if misterscapes is a Ventrac dealer two.


I would change my opinion of him if he was


----------

